# First Real Bulk Cycle w/ Prop, NPP, and Dbol



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Stats for my baby Victor:

23 yrs old
5'8
192 lbs
Cycle History:
4 weeks- Methadrol Extreme 2 caps/day Test E 500mg/wk
Gained 18lbs, kept about 8-9 after PCT

8 weeks- Prop 100mg/eod Winny 50mg/ed last four weeks
Dropped about 17-18lbs of fat and gained maybe 5-6lbs muscle


This will be my first FULL LENGTH bulk.
Haven't figured out my dosing yet. What I'm curious about is anyone with experience running your test and npp/deca at or near the same dose. I forgot to mention I also have 3 bottles of suspension, don't really plan on using those unless I need a test boost. Viagra and Cialis in case I need a little boost.

Sorry this became such a long winded post. To sum up, has anyone tried test and npp at the same dose.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 3, 2011)

Hummm shit I want to know myself!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

What no cock size!  CLOSED!  lol

To be honest though, when doing bulk cycles, I prefer to use compounds with longer esters.  You can use your susp up front 2hrs. before you hit the gym with your dbol.  How long do you plan to run it for?  If longer than 10-12 weeks, I'd consider test e/c, deca, and dbol.  IMHO.  Front using the susp and dbol....or just one of them.


/V


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thinking about fronting with suspension while I wait that little bit of time for the stuff to kick in, and then ending it with dbol. I've never used dbol, and I'm one impatient mofo, so I might not wait lol but that's the plan.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd much rather have the dbol up front, I love that superman feeling I get when I first get rolling.  I found that adding dbol at the tail adds a bit of water retention if not careful.  I would rather finish with var or tbol if I was to use an oral at the end.  Hell, even winny.  IMHO.





/V


----------



## S_walker (Dec 3, 2011)

I ran dbol at the end of my test/deca cycle. It worked well. Actually I had ran the test for a pretty good while and felt my cycle had gotten flat so the dbol really picked it up! 25mg in the morning and 25 in the afternoon. I'm not a fan of deca. I think NPP is a much wiser choice.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

I do have Winny on hand too, come to think of it....

I think you have unintentionally persuaded me to use the dbol up front

I appreciate all the other input, but my original question still hasn't been answered though....lol


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> To sum up, has anyone tried test and npp at the same dose.




To answer your question, I have NOT used NPP and test at the same dose, I have always used a little more test as I got hit with deca dick once in my life (ran 600/600 test/deca).  I usually run a gram of test a week, and 100mg NPP ED.


As for the dbol, I LOVE it up front.  I don't notice much using it at the end.  If you have winny, that will help solidify all your gains from the rest of the compounds you are using.  Winny will harden you up and dry you out at the same time.  50mg ED.  IMHO!




/V


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds solid. I'll give it a run. This is the reason I like short esters when first trying a compound, because I can see how my body reacts, and rectify the situation quickly without having to wait for a long ester to clear.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Sounds solid. I'll give it a run. This is the reason I like short esters when first trying a compound, because I can see how my body reacts, and rectify the situation quickly without having to wait for a long ester to clear.



Correct!  The best example being tren.  You try ace before enan in case you can't deal with the sides.  Smart man!




/V


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help, boss.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Thanks for the help, boss.



So I'm boss now?  You initially addressed me as your baby!!   Keep us posted bro....and have fun with that NPP!




/V


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Whatever you want to be....no homo of course lol 

I'll keep you guys posted.
I was actually wondering this earlier..since you're a mod, do you think it would be cool if I kept a journal with pics and such in this section. I don't want to do one in the reg journal section, as it's not suited for this type of thing.

If its not the appropriate space it's all good.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Or maybe we can get an Enhanced Cycle Journal section going....
Hint hint wink wink


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Whatever you want to be....no homo of course lol
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.
> I was actually wondering this earlier..since you're a mod, do you think it would be cool if I kept a journal with pics and such in this section. I don't want to do one in the reg journal section, as it's not suited for this type of thing.
> ...



Go ahead with the journal, I see no rule or violation against it.  It's AAS related so I see no reason why you shouldn't be....unless Heavy or Prince decides otherwise. 



/V


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet. It'll be up in a week or two most likely. Thanks.


----------



## LightBearer (Dec 3, 2011)

Im also going to run npp at the same dose as test.  From what I understand, if you use caber and have some test in your system, the sexual sides won't come, at least that's what it seems.  A dude named skinny d from raws forum has ran npp and suspention at same dose with good results he says


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Since I'll be running short esters I can always eliminate the problem quickly. We'll see.


----------



## Deity (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Since I'll be running short esters I can always eliminate the problem quickly. We'll see.


Looking foreward to the journal bigbenj. You had some nice progress in z's contest, anyway will you be giving things like size measurements and etc during the journal and pics occasionally? I'm sure it will be a great journal.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the journal, bigbenj


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be running npp, for the first time in January, for about 8 weeks, then switching to tren A, for the next 8.
Curious as to your finalized dosage, on the test/npp


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Deity said:


> Looking foreward to the journal bigbenj. You had some nice progress in z's contest, anyway will you be giving things like size measurements and etc during the journal and pics occasionally? I'm sure it will be a great journal.


I planned on pics for sure, but measurements sound like a good idea too, so I'll throw that in. Thanks for the suggestion.


Patriot1405 said:


> I'll be running npp, for the first time in January, for about 8 weeks, then switching to tren A, for the next 8.
> Curious as to your finalized dosage, on the test/npp


I think it's going to be a 1:1 ratio or maybe just a little more test than npp. I'll try a 1:1 ratio first and see how it goes. If it starts to effect me negatively I can use suspension to quickly get my T levels a little higher. This will be an experiment of sorts.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see and read your journal man your gonna get even more jacked then you already are!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm still too small =( 
My name is misleading lol. Hopefully I can get to 215 this cycle. That would be 23lbs or so gained. I hope to eat a moderate diet. Definitely higher cals than usual, but I'm not going to eat 6000 cals a day and get fat. I eat about 2000 cals a day to maintain my current weight. I'm not going to triple that and put on just as much fat as muscle.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm still too small =(
> My name is misleading lol. Hopefully I can get to 215 this cycle. That would be 23lbs or so gained. I hope to eat a moderate diet. Definitely higher cals than usual, but I'm not going to eat 6000 cals a day and get fat. I eat about 2000 cals a day to maintain my current weight. I'm not going to triple that and put on just as much fat as muscle.



If your small I'm tiny!

You should be okay with 2500-3000 Cals a day

I have to eat 3500 when I bulk and it gets hard for me to eat that much


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a big guy by normal standards, but an average guy by board standards lol.
When I did methadrol and test for 4 weeks, I was eating around 2000-2500 cals and put on 18lbs in those four weeks. I think 23lbs to get to 215 is reasonable. My main goal is to gain good size and still keep a good amount of cuts. I don't want to just turn into a big, bloated mess for the sake of being "big"


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm a big guy by normal standards, but an average guy by board standards lol.
> When I did methadrol and test for 4 weeks, I was eating around 2000-2500 cals and put on 18lbs in those four weeks. I think 23lbs to get to 215 is reasonable. My main goal is to gain good size and still keep a good amount of cuts. I don't want to just turn into a big, bloated mess for the sake of being "big"



Yeah I feel ya gotta keep it tight!
Well I wish you luck man
When are you starting?

Have u been off for a while?

Waiting till February to start is KILLING ME


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm still too small =(
> My name is misleading lol. Hopefully I can get to 215 this cycle. That would be 23lbs or so gained. I hope to eat a moderate diet. Definitely higher cals than usual, but I'm not going to eat 6000 cals a day and get fat. I eat about 2000 cals a day to maintain my current weight. I'm not going to triple that and put on just as much fat as muscle.



Its not the only thing that is misleading...

Had no idea you were so small.  Id suggest eating clean calories at a higher load.  I lose weight with 2500-3000 calories a day.  I think 3000-3500 is my maintenance.

Cant wait to see how the next round goes for you.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

You should have had an idea, you've seen my pics lol.
Our maintenance levels should be somewhat different since are physiques are somewhat different. I would say I'm shorter and leaner, and you're taller and bulkier.

I want to gradually add mass in the right places. I don't subscribe to the idea that you need 6-7 full meals a day. Or I should say, I don't think that EVERYONE needs to eat that way. Some days I get more, some days I get less. I'll be buckling down for this cycle.


----------



## Deity (Dec 4, 2011)

God, I always go extremly strict and shovel in close to 6k  cals when I'm bulking (I can actualy cut on 4k cals), but I'm currently tipping the scale at 278lbs and 6'2 as of last night. Hoping to hit about 290-295 by end of winter. Then its cutting time next summer, I'll be reading your journal and heavy's for tips.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I just don't want to get fat. I'm not at the point where I need 5-6k cals. I don't know how anyone else feels about what I'm going to say but, at 5'8 192, I don't need that many cals. As I grow, my macro need will grow as well. But to me, trying to eat the same amount as a guy who is half a foot taller and 60lbs heavier is stupid.


----------



## Deity (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I just don't want to get fat. I'm not at the point where I need 5-6k cals. I don't know how anyone else feels about what I'm going to say but, at 5'8 192, I don't need that many cals. As I grow, my macro need will grow as well. But to me, trying to eat the same amount as a guy who is half a foot taller and 60lbs heavier is stupid.


I completly see where you are coming from and I agree. You did great in the z log, just keep at it. I'm definetly in for this.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, bro. It should be a good time. I'm pretty god damn pumped LOL


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Run the Prop and NPP the same dose and some Suspension and D-bol up front as well. That will let you see how a touch higher dose of test feels with the NPP. Winny at the end.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that. Thanks, big dog.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 4, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Im also going to run npp at the same dose as test.  From what I understand, if you use caber and have some test in your system, the sexual sides won't come, at least that's what it seems.  A dude named skinny d from raws forum has ran npp and suspention at same dose with good results he says



My thoughts exactly if prolactin is in check you should be able to run nandralone higher than test as people do with tren.  I bet as with tren the results would be more pronounced ran this way.  But that's speculation


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

For now, the most it will be is a 1:1 ratio, or T just a little higher. I do see where LightBearer and yourself are coming from. Makes sense.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> For now, the most it will be is a 1:1 ratio, or T just a little higher. I do see where LightBearer and yourself are coming from. Makes sense.


 


whats up you fucking jiggir. When you gonna roll to my side of the town to get a session in?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopefully next week sometime. Our place is open 7 days now, so my days off are wacky. I'll let you know asap


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> You should have had an idea, you've seen my pics lol.
> Our maintenance levels should be somewhat different since are physiques are somewhat different. I would say I'm shorter and leaner, and you're taller and bulkier.
> 
> I want to gradually add mass in the right places. I don't subscribe to the idea that you need 6-7 full meals a day. Or I should say, I don't think that EVERYONE needs to eat that way. Some days I get more, some days I get less. I'll be buckling down for this cycle.



Yea I might have you by a massive inch(maybe two in the pants).  On my tall days im 5'9"


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

my bad. I thought you were at least 6'1 or so. Either way, our body composition is much different.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> my bad. I thought you were at least 6'1 or so. Either way, our body composition is much different.



I think you have me confused with the guy that pops his head in and out of the house when Im at work and my wife is "sick" for the day.  KIDDING.  

Im a small fry.  I have quads though...oh and lots of fat.  You are definitely leaner than me.  Id guess around 17-18% for myself.  Add in the Heavy rule of thumb of +5% and im a fucken troll.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

Cycle will look like this:

Prop 100mg eod 1-8
NPP 100mg eod 1-8
Dbol 30mg ed 1-2   40mg ed 3-4
Suspension 50-75mg preworkout 4-8
Arimidex .5mg ed
Prami .5mg eod bump to .5mg ed if needed.

Journal with pics will be up next Monday, then it's time to rock n roll.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 5, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Cycle will look like this:
> 
> Prop 100mg eod 1-8
> NPP 100mg eod 1-8
> ...



Sounds awesome man

Looking forward to following along!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm pumped. F cutting lol I just want to eat big, lift big, and get big. Without getting fat of course.


----------

